# GRIN has puppies (OHIO)



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina*

Carolina

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone looking for a pup in the Ohio area?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

bumping.........................


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Is this the golden bitch that was turned into the Erie Humane Society?? Our vet does work for them and had told me about her


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

hvgoldens4 said:


> Is this the golden bitch that was turned into the Erie Humane Society?? Our vet does work for them and had told me about her


I'm not sure, I could find out!  Poor girl. I never get to actually meet many of the dogs or get all of the details... I'm a home visit volunteer and do some general fundraising at booths for the rescue.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

bumping.


9 puppies. Same adoption process as an adult, a fence is a requirement.


----------

